# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Are You NATURAL Or Using ANABOLICS?... Vote!

## MonStar1023

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Billy Boy

Never taken anything and never will :Wink:

----------


## Terinox

Never taken any AAS, BUT BOY WILL I AND WILL I EVER !!!

Terinox

----------


## bex

What are anabolics  :Don't know:

----------


## georgie24

i thought this was a wrestling website

----------


## Terinox

> _Originally posted by geometric1_ 
> *i thought this was a wrestling website*


 :ROFLOL:  
 :ROFLOL:  
 :ROFLOL:  

Damn that was just too good !!!

Terinox

----------


## max_intensity

> _Originally posted by geometric1_ 
> *i thought this was a wrestling website*



gotta bump this one too!!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Triple Plates

Natural for Now

----------


## RageControl

im with geometric i thought this was alcoholics.com not anabolics! :Blush:   :Cheers:   :Beer:

----------


## $uperman

I haven't taken any AS ....... YET

----------


## PaPaPumP

Depends when you ask me. If you were to ask me TODAY, I would say I'm natural, if you were to ask me in two weeks, i might have a different answer. :Wink:

----------


## Anaballick

Everyone here is natural, drugs are bad.

----------


## bram

I'm natural, and will be I think  :Smilie: 

But it's very interesting to read all the information on this forum.

----------


## Fif the Great

Natural, but everyone needs a little help now and then.

----------


## askingforit

Natural, and quite happy with results so far.
But I'm starting to get that itch that's telling me I need some special medical attention!

----------


## jersey juice

Natural for 5 years, but then I had to give it a go. But I will be natural again.... until June :Devil Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

You consider I was a beta-tester for 1-AD spray about a year ago. I think I must have gotten the placebo, as I got nothing from it.

----------


## BathBeachBoy

Natural now...But a little Booooooooost.......would be helpful. :Big Grin:  
BBB..... :Cool:

----------


## thenatureboyricflair

i can't wait to be un-natural in a month or two.

----------


## thickrdnu

The only thing stopping me right now is funding.

----------


## BIGTEX

Im about 94.5% natural and about 5.5 % AS.................
 :Smilie:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by BIGTEX_ 
> *Im about 94.5% natural and about 5.5 % AS.................
> *


Very cute BigTex  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheStromba

I voted natural. I figure a couple of cycles in the late 1980's dosen't count. - Stromba

----------


## arthurb999

Unnatural and damn proud of it!

----------


## bronzebeefcake

5'11 225 all natural 28 yrs old.....but........going to be 5'11 235-240......catch my drift lol

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Unatural would be politically correct, but since this is my first cycle, and only took 2 shots, and haven't seen any results yet, I'm basically natural for the next 3 or 4 weeks.

----------


## Met-Rx

Natural for now, going to use anabolics soon.

----------


## A.K. BOY

as natural as a dude with aid's....ha

----------


## DirkDiggs

wow...50/50

----------


## mishon1

I gain'd 25lbs naturally, went 175 to 200 n 4 months with bf only raising 3%. Then done a 25mg/day 5 week cycle of dbol and gained another 18lbs. and didnt lose a lb. of it. im 5'11" 221 right now.

----------


## broncojosh

Hopefully popping my cherry very soon! Days away....

----------


## Sicilian30

At my age you try to get anything you can to give you a boost. LOL.... soooo I will again pleed the fif on this one too.
By the way, there was not a votting button for "No comment" so I didn't vote cause that would be my answer.

----------


## OoDee

I´ve never taken anything and never will!!! 

OoDee

----------


## ironmike7000

I have'nt done any AS for a couple years partly due to my own decisions and partly due to my source deciding to retire from the business. So right now I'm natural.

----------


## Nico

I will not lie, I am soooo juiced right now!

----------


## Tobey

It is interesting to note the close proximedy of the ratios of natural vs anabolic use. It is almost neck in neck. As for me I have been natural all my life.
Tobey

----------


## lethalppl

i think he should add 2 new catagory 
ones for natural now but going to take
and users who done it and will not do it again.
and what the hell no comment for Sicilian30 
so 3 more catorgy.
oh ya
im natural until im ready for good stuff

----------


## QuietStorm

Non-Natural and got the tri's to prove it.

----------


## Jenna

I'm a natty..... I'll probably stay one, too.... who knows....  :Don't know:

----------


## Dbolaholic

Wholy, surprised to see so many naturals on here! :Big Grin:  , I am a natural as well. For now that is! :Devil Grin:  
~DBOL ~

----------


## feelnfit

un :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bigkev

i only take cell tech.

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *i only take cell tech.*


Do you also take Hydroxycut to keep yourself diced year round?


What about eating a Nitro-Tech bar a day to add mountains of shredded mass to your physique?

----------


## theron

Natural...for now. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DC24

:Don't know:  Natural for now, never know though, If they were to ever legalize it, I might would consider. Just wanna grow as much naturally first.

----------


## Pheedno

I'm anxious as hell, can't stand plataues. When the time comes-it's on

----------


## chris245

totally natural right now. might try anabolics in the near future

----------


## el_zorro_007

need some $$$$$ to be un-natural

----------


## Lady Viking

Natural for now

----------


## bizznach

natural till i get my frickin gear in then look out big kev lol!!!!!

----------


## bodyboy

all NATURAL all the way i dont want to look like a juice monkey hahaha

----------


## Sema

all natural, planning to keep it that way

----------


## Kid Shred

Nope ,never taken Anabolex.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Kid Shred_ 
> *Nope ,never taken Anabolex.*


 :No No:  you're a naughty boy Kid Shred  :LOL:

----------


## BiosThornton

I have only used 1-AD. But AS are not far away.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## blaster

I try to get some every day.

Oh sorry, I thought you were talking about ASS, not AS.

 :LOL:

----------


## Bodine6

I'm not, taking a shot as we speak!!!

----------


## SUPERDAVE

i'm totally natural!!!!

If you don't believe me check out my pic.

----------


## Carlos_E

I'm 100% natural but considering AS... still not sure yet.

----------


## Tsunami

Natural for a couple more months.

----------


## skid

I'm natural so far ... down the road, we'll see. I've only been at it for 6 months, so I'm nowhere near my natural potential. And since I'm not planning on getting HUGE, I expect I'll go without.

----------


## Billmister

AS??? UMMMMM..... I'LL ANSWER THAT IN 3 WEEKS

----------


## Gene

I thought this was a natural forum. Shame on all of you juicers!

----------


## Iron horse

I've played with needles a here and there.... that and a good breakfest from Denny's every morning.

----------


## MisterClean

what are roids anyway?

----------


## Billmister

hey is it just me or superdave looks like Chris Cormier?????

----------


## durbin22

Juiced up and loving it!

----------


## Destructo

Natural. beastly. I'm competing soon. I'll start my first after that. when I post my before pics, some of you are gonn sh!t eggrolls.

----------


## Little Jonah

natural ............. 4 now!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## VaDeR_1138

> _Originally posted by Pheedno_ 
> *I'm anxious as hell, can't stand plataues. When the time comes-it's on*


I'm with you bro! I am gonna start my first cycle soon. Good luck to you. Late.

----------


## Iron Brother 89

Natural !!

----------


## BIGGIN

100% natural. I have time to think about anabolics. As of right now I haven't met my potential so they are outta the question as of now.

----------


## Mighty Duck

Man, are you kiddin..... roids are a pain in the ass :LOL:  

I'm roidin, and DAMN it's awesome!

----------


## Tock

I'm 50-50 on this, I think . . .
Doc's got me on Test Cyp for therapy to get my level up to normal. So, in a way, yes I'm on the juice, but no, not enough to make much of a difference in the gym.

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

So far natural. I probally will take some gear soon though,

----------


## MilitiaGuy

natural for 7 months lol

----------


## BLOOD

I've been natural for 2 years, and will juice when I get the juice.

----------


## symatech

natural, until the time comes

----------


## CraigB

Natural, and would like to try the stuff, but Manchester England has no suppliers.

----------


## Big Daddy Shane

Natural bro.

----------


## Strut99GT

Natural.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

I am only natural sometimes lol

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

damn still neck and neck

----------


## BIG-G

Damn what a question. I thought this was the porn site "anabolics". Ya know the ones who make the 100% natural breasted women porns using austrian girls.

----------


## tatty

natural...but for how long...we will see...

----------


## ARN

Natural.

----------


## SwedePumper

Damn. Looks even. 50/50 people use roids. Personally i've never used anything that could qualify as steroids . Since my father is a doktor, i've seen pretty much every worst case there is. But that didn't stop me  :Wink: 
i tried Syntrabol and Methoxylon from the company syntrax. It was the only legal alternative to roids i could find. And it worked. Not very well but still it did! Kind of dubbel moral on that  :Smilie:

----------


## Decoder

LIAR'S! !!!!!! except for big_G

----------


## redrumkev

It was 153 natural to 153 AAS - I Just moved it in the AAS favor with my vote. I am suprised how close it really is. Good to see that lots of people are looking and learning prior to there 1st time using and learning things the hard ways.

----------


## cadillacpimpin

i guess by the pole's standards un...but that was 2 years ago.

----------


## solidj55

Well I have used, one who shitty cycle. That was 5 years ago though. So I consider myself to be natty.

----------


## Southern Cross

Natural

----------


## Southern Cross

> _Originally posted by BIG-G_ 
> *Damn what a question. I thought this was the porn site "anabolics". Ya know the ones who make the 100% natural breasted women porns using austrian girls.*


 :LOL:

----------


## my7169

Natural  :Happy:

----------


## Football_Bill

You are all natural Bug, and if that were to change, it would be a nice set of un-natural breast. C cup will do  :Smilie: 

Boo

----------


## my7169

Boo.....If your paying for them then it is not a problem.  :Friends: 

U know i have always wanted them to be a little bigger  :Happy:

----------


## Football_Bill

The only way I am paying for them is with bar profits!!!! The prefered order is bar, tits, BMW!

----------


## my7169

U know there is a deal that has to be sealed first before we do things in that order  :Happy:

----------


## AndroholiK

Natural =D

----------


## Short_Guy

Natural, since I'm terrified of losing my hair =D

----------


## BigTek

....

----------


## Luke530

I'm sober  :Big Grin:

----------


## PUMP UP

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by RageControl_ 
[B]im with geometric i thought this was alcoholics.com not anabolics!

I gotta bump that!!  :LOL:   :LOL:  :Cheers:

----------


## heem

I'm Glad everybody is so politically correct !

----------


## hoss827

Shit i aint takin no AS an i prolly will soon...I really didnt want to but this is a last resort, im 16 and yah guys i know its too young an everything but i dont have anything else that works, but shit if it gets me a good body ill takem!

----------


## bermich

Pumped up with some AAS created from a NATURAL lab. Same difference I feel

----------


## airpit

i take only orange juice and water :Big Grin:

----------


## Agro

Have used AS before and will again in the very near future...

----------


## secretagentswole

i see some peeps in here, not metioning any names, but one female for sure, who claims to be natural and has posted a shit load on her use of winny, even has some swole up pics on here to prove it.......why lie about it on the poll and talk about it elsewhere, kinda messes your credibility up dont you think, 


i cycle 3 on 3 off all year long..


one female users post earlier on this thread



> I'm a natty..... I'll probably stay one, too.... who knows....

----------


## nutbar

The poll question mentions both AS and illegal drugs, all you "natural" (non-Canadian) pot smokers should vote "A USER"  :LOL:

----------


## spikypiboy99

Everyone that says they are natural, SHUT UP. You guys are lying. Just admit that you are juicers, there's nothing wrong with it. Admit it or stop posting.

----------


## clockworks

natrual for now. i have exactly 12 months under my belt natrually, and i plan to get 6-12 more months natrually before hitting the gear.

-- clocky baby

----------


## GetPsycho

7 years training under my belt and still natural. no plans to use AS

6'5" 160 


6'5" 215 @ 8%

----------


## BDTR

Alllllllllll natural  :Wink:

----------


## talon

> Alllllllllll natural


LOL, now thats the funniest thing Ive read so far....bwa ha ha ha...Ok Im am completely natural as of now though......

----------


## clockworks

> 7 years training under my belt and still natural. no plans to use AS
> 
> 6'5" 160 
> <image>
> 
> 6'5" 215 @ 8%
> <images>


damn doode, thats awesome. you look fucking great...all natural too. but 7 years...i'm not >that< patient... :Wink: 

-- clocky baby

----------


## RussianVodka

I was natural for 4 years. Now I'm on roids. I like them. 
I'm geting great results. 1 year results = 1 month results on roids  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Dude-Man

Natural, but my fina is going to be in the mail within the next few months. I'm gonna order/extract is as soon as i can get my hands on some winny, test, and PCT stuff.. Seems all my gym supplier has is dbol and deca .

----------


## aznknites

Im natural for now... 

I need to put in my time for the next couple of years...

Than I'll make the step to the dark side...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

Naturally Using Anabolics!

----------


## mass junkie

natural......but not for long  :Devil Grin:

----------


## punk_bbuilder

Im a natural......
















At putting pins in my quad

----------


## Da Bull

Da Juice..................RULES!!!!!

----------


## LightWeightBaby

Natural i was 5 11 180 10% bf

3 1/2 weeks into my first cycle now I weigh 193lbs and i am stil growing.

----------


## bigol'legs

Natural... and wanna show that you can still rule natural.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Natural?? HELL NO! And I'm proud to have gone to the darkside!!!!

----------


## mass junkie

Just an update for me..........I am no longer Natural......  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bigol'legs

good job mass  :Devil Grin:

----------


## syd

i need help from both of them....

----------


## British Bulldog

Currently on first cycle

----------


## Dude-Man

still natty.

----------


## groverman1

50-50

----------


## slobberknocker

I'm a juice head.

----------


## ADAWG

I've always been natural and wont change that unless I know the ropes inside and out and can keep what I get for instance with a short cycle of hgh. Ive seen guys come into my gym scrawny as hell and turn into animals within months only to end up fatties and out of shape. Its to bad

----------


## still growin

I have used anabolics, but never will again. I have realized the dangers, and how semi-permanent gains CAN be. There are uses for steroids , but getting big quick is not one of themn. I don't condone their use, just know what you are getting into, and what your are willing to risk. Sides can be permanent!!!!!!

----------


## BathBeachBoy

update......

i got my booooost, and im a happy camper.  :Big Grin:  

(for the second time) 

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## unclemoney

natural and I'm surprised that 50% are also.

----------


## cascade

Just gave us Naturals a .2% lead.
but... maybe we should have another poll in... lets say 2yrs?

----------


## Swellin

Let's see....when I voted....I was natty.

My answer has changed somewhat since then.

----------


## rambo

These poll results show a really diverse board we got here. Nice  :Smilie: .

----------

